# My new N Scale starter layout that can expand later



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

So I've taken some time away from actually having a layout to play on and do things with but after amassing a nice collection of N scale (that just keeps growing DOH!!). I have come up with something simple yet decent enough (for now) for me to play with and have fun and actually run this stuff instead of looking like an overstocked hobby store. It is 6' x 12' that will split long ways down the middle to form two 3' x 12' sections for the expansion later when more space is acquired. I have access all the way around it so no issues there. The blueish runaround simply goes to one of 3 cassettes for shunting and gathering cars to and from lands far away or at least better than the other option known to us as the floor ( that will get expensive quickly ) It also drops 2" to clear the main to get to the outside world. It will be primarily hidden but visible depending upon a persons height.

I still dabble in HO but for the moment that stuff can stay in the display case. Will work on something for them later.

Feel free to :smilie_auslachen: but Rule #1 is applying throughout my planning processes. I will mainly be running BNSF with more of a focus on obscure short lines for switching purposes. While I will be doing ultra modern I still have stuff that "doesn't fit" that I will be using purely for shiz and giggles.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice track plan. Lots of operational possibilities there.

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As above comment. I thought I was the only one on here who used a cassette.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Prototype suggestion*

BNSF and a short line? You might look at my local short line, the Tri-City Railroad. They have an eclectic mix of motive power (two ex-DOE MP15AC's, second-hand SD40-2's, and I've recently seen an ex-UP SD70ACe in their yard). Because of an agreement between the government, the UP and the Northern Pacific, the BNSF has trackage rights over their line, and brings in grain unit trains with as many as four locomotives.


----------

